# Overclocked AMD 64 x2 5000+ black, now i get blue screen at load screen



## nickman (Nov 29, 2008)

hello. 
i feel like an idiot haha well here we go with the problem.
I pretty much dont know what in the heck im doing here, so can someone please help me fix my computer.

Specs:
MOBO: M2N-E 
CPU: AMD 64 X2 5000+ Black
O/S: Vista Ultimate 64bit

I Use Ai Booster to over clock. I put my multiplyer at 15 and it jumped from 2.7 to like 3.4 then reboot, and now i get blue screen at the loading screen, then reboots.

Did i just kill my cpu/mobo? I hope not!

PLEASE HELP!

Thanks, 
Nick


----------



## nzproduKt (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Nickman =)

DC Opteron 180(2200mhz) w Stock boaxed cooler and a coolermaster dualstorm fan on top
ASUS A8N-SLI32 DELUXE (the best 939 board from Asus)
2g Corsair XMS Pro ram

I myself have a dual core Opteron180 (2.21 ghz) running at 2.78ghz successfully with uptimes over 2 weeks.
The AI-Booster program is nearly completely useless as it wont increase things like the FSB or voltage to the DIMM's etc (or so i found)

You have not killed anything - you just haven't found the right combination of settings. if you haven't already, reset the bios back to defaults in order to get the pc to boot again and try overclocking thru the bios.

I started out by simply increasing the FSB thru the bios 5-10 mhz at a time, until it became unstable, and then i increased the CPU voltage to 1.450V and then it was even more unstable, so i increased the Northbridge - southbridge clock a little (by only 3mhz actually) and then the DIMM voltage got raised by 0.175V.

IMO overclocking is a fairly safe practice - if done correctly. A key rule in overclocking is that the more you push tyhe components (cpu \ RAM especially) they will normally need a dash more volts (clarification needed on this, not sure if its correct).

Have another go anyway, but start out small AND thru the bios :1angel:


----------

